# Differences in the Ankona: Native SUV, Copperhead, Cayenne



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Of the ankona skiffs, I like the copperhead the most. The lines of the boat and the interior are more to my taste. I like the cayenne size but not crazy about the lines and the way the livewell area is setup. The native is a great boat you just can't give it enough hp. Just something from the peanut gallery


----------



## 1gunner (Dec 29, 2014)

JRyno10 said:


> I was wondering what the big differences are between the Native SUV, Copperhead, and the Cayenne?


I'm also curious where the Salt Marsh "Low Country 16" falls into place in this comparison?????


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

mtoddsolomon said:


> Of the ankona skiffs, I like the copperhead the most. The lines of the boat and the interior are more to my taste. I like the cayenne size but not crazy about the lines and the way the livewell area is setup. The native is a great boat you just can't give it enough hp. Just something from the peanut gallery


The live well is set up the same in the Cayenne and Copperhead if you get the tournament edition


----------



## Johnsenskiff21 (Aug 31, 2015)

I would definitely agree and say that the Ankona Copperhead is the sweetest boat out of those. The lines on it are gorgeous


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

Here's a short summary of what's been said on this sight in numerous other posts on these skiffs.
The Cayenne and Copperhead are finished to a higher level than the Native (this is reflected in the price).
The Cayenne drafts slightly more than the other 2 and is more rough water capable.
The Native is reasonably rough water capable due to its sharp bow entry, this also can sometimes produce a "bow steer" effect.
The Cayenne and Copperhead can carry more horses and go faster.
If simplicity and fishing and poling performance matter the most to you, I would lean toward the Native. If you need to handle some rougher stuff, Cayenne. If you want an outstanding shallow water boat that is finished well and can go a little faster, Copperhead.
As stated above, I would look at the Low Country too. Personally, I like the simplicity and lower cost of the Native, but am not a big fan of how the bow looks. This is where I think the Low Country fits. It's simple and costs a little less than the Copperhead and Cayenne, but IMHO looks just as good.
The beauty is you can test all 4 in one trip.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

JRyno10 said:


> I was wondering what the big differences are between the Native SUV, Copperhead, and the Cayenne?


You have 3 completely different skiffs. The Native SUV offers a true 5" draft and sharp entry nose that takes a chop amazingly well for such a light skiff. It poles great. It does max out at 40HP which will get you in the mid 30's and does not have the finish of Cayenne and Copperhead. But finish does not equate more fish or higher performance.

The Cayenne is a beefier skiff that the Native. Meaning it has the highest freeboard of the 3 and definitely feels like more skiff under your feet. However, you still have a microskiff feel with a 6-7" draft and excellent poling performance. It takes a chop amazingly well and is very sensitive to trim and is a really smooth ride. I chose the Cayenne after owning 2 Natives because I wanted the confidence to do beach tarpon without having to be over-cautious about the conditions. Plus the Cayenne offers a max HP rating of 60-70 with speeds in the mid to upper 30's.

I have the least experience with the Copperhead. What I do know is it poles great, boasts 6-7" draft, has a great finish and has a 70 HP max. However, it does have low freeboard, which makes it a great choice for protected waters such the IRL, Biscayne Bay, and the Glades. I think any one of the three would be a solid choice for the area you fish. Wet test them all and make a choice that is best for YOU.

For me, if I had to rank them in terms of versatility, I rank them Cayenne-1, Native-2, Copperhead-3. I will put my Cayenne up against anything else in its class.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Shadowcast said:


> The live well is set up the same in the Cayenne and Copperhead if you get the tournament edition


Sorry about that, I didn't think that the copperhead had the open sides between the livewell and the tunnel like the cayenne.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Also to add on what everyone has supplied so far, if stability is important for you, the Copperhead is by far the most stable of the 3 (can't comment on the SM). It goes CH, Cayenne, SUV in terms of stability. An adult man can walk the CH gunnels, my son can walk my Cayennes because he's 11, but anyone over 180lbs is gonna have trouble trying to walk the gunnels of the Cayenne or SUV unless he works for Cirque du soleil. Or have ur other fat friend balance the other side out.


----------

